# New Outback 28BHS owner



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey all, Just wanted to say I look forward to chatting with all of you. We have been looking forward to our purchase and have found the Outback to have everything we need and more. I thank you in advance for all the info I have gained already from this great site. We will pick ours up in two days and then we will be off for the weekend getaway. YEAH!!! 
Look forward to learing a lot from all of you and also sharing ideas also.

Take care and God Bless!!

Scott (the husband)








Annemarie (the lovely wife)








Amanda (the teen daughter...)








Michael (the full of energy son)









"I can only Imagine"


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new home away from home.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Scott - from another S. California 28BHS owner


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

So where do you live in so cal., I do beleive there ar a lot of poeple on this forum who live close. We are out in the desert community of Apple Valley. Enjoy your outback weekend.


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, we reside in the Ventura area (about an hour north of Los Angeles). My wife and Iwhere both born and raised here so we are going to enjoy escaping from the "city" life. I havent been to the Apple Valley area in quite some time. From where I am we usually head up the coast. 
This is our first travel trailer as we have done all our camping in tents over the past ten or so years. Love it but wanted to move up in the world.


----------

